# Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae Video



## cichlid-gal

Here's a video of my group ... enjoy this unique beautiful dwarf cichlid


----------



## Halmiris

Are some very cute fishes. I understand they are more peaceful than P. nicholsi. I think you can not keep the aquarium 6 males and 3 females.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Of my original purchase of these guys (I ordered 8, they sent 9, they were not sexable at the time of purchase), I ended up with the 6M/3F. Knowing that would not work in the long run I have been growing up some other females and have now moved half the males to another tank. In the big tank though, the 6 males had plenty of territory but the few females have been holding constantly. There has not been a lot of down time for them. I'm working on that but the little ones have to grow up a bit yet.


----------



## wax32

Those are very cool looking!


----------



## GTZ

What a great looking fish! It reminds me of a mix of several common species, jewel/williamsi north/caeruleus/estherae/greshakei.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Halmiris - they are very peaceful and what I like best about them is that use the whole tank, not just the bottom. It's nice to see them swimming both high and low in the tank.

Wax32 - thank you. Great for looking at and watching.

GTZ - Thanks GTZ and I agree with you as far a being a lot like some other species....just in a smaller version. My males are probably 2 1/2 to 3 inches now and the females are more like 2 inches. And I also usually have more than one male with dominant colors on which is nice. Subdominant colors are not bad either, just not as bright on the yellow. They make a nice dwarf cichlid alternative and deserve consideration when looking at dwarf species.


----------



## witamygreatdanes

GORGEOUS, Cichlid-gal! Let me know when you have fry to sell, I would love to get some of them from you!


----------



## Mschn99

this is a species i have been wanting for about 6 months now. Absolutely stunning vic!


----------



## cichlid-gal

Thanks Mschnn and Witamy


----------



## cichlid-gal

Update...photo bomb


----------



## Hurriken

I have been searching for these for over a year. I can't find a source. I did see some on aquabid but I was too late. Can you let me know?


----------



## cichlid-gal

PM sent


----------



## GTZ

Nice pics, cichlid-gal, thanks for the update. The fish look great!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Awesome little dudes, gal!


----------



## Chester B

Everytime I see these fish for sale they are in such a poor state. It's nice to see what they _should_ look like


----------



## cichlid-gal

Thanks everyone...my group is happy in this big tank. The females have lots of hiding places and the males have lots of territory to defend. It seems to work well. They are a fun fish to watch in the tank and display constantly...even the subdominant males color up.


----------



## Hurriken

SCORE!!! I have some of these now. Still little brown guys though.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Hurriken said:


> SCORE!!! I have some of these now. Still little brown guys though.


 =D> :fish: :fish: =D> :fish: =D> I know you will enjoy them


----------

